# 2 Eheim 2217 Fileters good for 130 G tank



## michrile (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'm very new to fish keeping, currently have a 29 G tank and are moving to a 130 G tank. Would like to know what the best filter setup would be to keep the water clean - we have 10 fish (8 mbunas, 1 jewel and 1 pleco) and would like to get more.

Just purchased and setup AquaClear 110 (going to return it - rattles and is too noisy) and an Eheim 2217 (we like this so far but are willing to sell/return).

What would be the best setup:
1. 2 Eheim 2217's
2. 2 Fluval FX6
3. 1 Eheim 2217 and 1 Fluval FX6
Or something else?

Thanks


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I run 2 2217's on a 75G with 23 Mbuna in it. They're dead quiet and easy to clean, and I'd not go with anything else for my tank size, but I'm not sure they'd be enough for a 130G. 2 FX-6's would be hard on the wallet, I think. Used FX-5's might be more palatable. An FX-5 (or 6) combined with your present 2217 would probably be a decent option, plus lots of flexibility on configuring the return flow to keep the debris in the tank moving. Funny, I have several smaller AC's, and although I love their basket design, and the ease with which they restart siphon after water changes, they all have a rattle between the impeller and/or the lid not fitting well. The water return is pretty silent though. I inherited a Marineland 150 on a 29G I bought, and it's much splashier, but runs without any rattling noise. Not the easiest to reprime after WC, though, and I'm not in love with the replaceable filter cartridges full of carbon and the wet dry bio wheel, but it's still doing the job on my tank.


----------



## Maximus74 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi,

I have basically the same question, but with a 125 gallons tank.

I already have 2x eheim 2217 on my 90 gallons tank and was wondering if I should go woth 2x or 3x eheim 2217 for the 125 gallons.

I prefer having all the same model of canister filter so its easy on spare parts and the design is so simple and effective.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

How many gallons per hour does the 2217 push through?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I looked it up here are the stats
Eheim 2217 = 229 GPH (gallons per hour)
Fluval FX6 = 563 GPH

For the 130g tank you should really be shooting for over 1000 GPH of water movement (8x tank volume per hour).


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

I have 2 2217s on my 125 and they work fine. If you want a high flow rate, you could go with a 2262. I have one for my 265g. But it seems like overkill on a 130g. If you want more flow, you may want to consider a powerhead. I don't use them but they're relatively cheap.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't recall who said it here, but they were wise words: It's not all about flow rate, it's also about how well the filter, filters. Eheim is also conservative about GPH as well. Their numbers seem accurate for a filter that's been running for a month.... whereas some manufacturers get numbers for a filter right our of the box.

-Ryan


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Agree with Ryan The Eheim is designed to move water at an optimum flow rate to maximize biological filtration. I originally used a 2217 and a Emperor 400 on my 125. When the 400 broke I never replaced it but instead added 2 power heads with attached sponges. I clean those sponges each week when I do water changes. All my readings stayed the same. The addition of the power heads has helped to minimize dead spots and I actually have less debris on my substrate Plus increased surface agitation aids in oxygenation. 
Mike


----------

